# Corriente Barrel Saddles



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I know some people here really like them, but I've honestly heard nothing but bad things, including from people really in the know in the tack sale industry. What's your saddle budget?


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

$600 to $700


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

bubba13 said:


> I've honestly heard nothing but bad things


Wow! Do you mean just barrel saddles or the brand itself? I know 2 people here who own them (NOT barrel though), and they only said good things. I'm not arguing, but I'm really curious what was so negative about them (because I remember advising the saddle based on feedback I've seen here (which I stated of course)).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

BW, I personally tried Bill Cook barrel saddle and it was very comfy. But I'm not a racer, so can't comment on how good choice it would be for real barrels.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

I would like to have a billy cook but find a 16" is like trying to find the holy grail. That's one of the reasons I was looking at corriente.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Kitten, it was all the saddles. Said there's very little quality control, and that they import saddles from Mexico and elsewhere, then just stamp their name on them. This may not be true, but the guy telling me really ought to know, as he's a very trustworthy and educated salesman at PFI. Maybe there's more than one Corriente, and it's like BC vs. Genuine BC. But the price does make me suspect.

Barrel, in that price range, you should be able to get yourself a very nice name brand used saddle.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

bubba13 said:


> Kitten, it was all the saddles. Said there's very little quality control, and that they import saddles from Mexico and elsewhere, then just stamp their name on them. This may not be true, but the guy telling me really ought to know, as he's a very trustworthy and educated salesman at PFI. Maybe there's more than one Corriente, and it's like BC vs. Genuine BC. But the price does make me suspect.
> 
> Barrel, in that price range, you should be able to get yourself a very nice name brand used saddle.


Good to know! I was considering one myself (before I switched to english completely), but never went for it (I try to avoid buying saddles on-line as fitting my horses is a true pain in bum).


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Hereford saddles.....I have a semi-older one that I am absolutely in love with. I did an endurance ride in it, comfy all day long, took it to the pen the next day and ran my barrel mare through a full gymkhana. Doesn't wear easily, lightweight, and the best saddle I've ever owned.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I just called them asking for an estimate on a barrel saddle (14", half breed with wild rose tooling and a black stingray seat). $710. I'm pretty excited. I need to save for a while though. The lady I talked to when I called was very nice and said the barrel saddles are very smart looking. 

I've personally never heard bad things about Corriente.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Although it wasn't a barrel saddle (it was a Wade), I've had a Corriente and found nothing wrong with it. The quality of the saddle was very good and, I thought, well made. 

The down side is that they only come with one tree size, a 7" gullet and full QH bars. On the positive side, the leather was an excellent quality, the tree was sturdy, the tooling was good, and could easily sell for much more then their selling price if it was in a tack store. It is a heavy saddle. The owner is easy to deal with and available to talk to. The only reason I sold mine was because it didn't fit the new horse.

I know there are several people on the forum who have the brand and all have nothing but good things to say about them. This is all first hand and not hearsay.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Great to hear! I was rather put off in hearing they were cheap saddles. 
I'm quite pleased to hear they have full bars rather than semi. I have a rather thick and stout gelding. 
I love all the varieties for the saddles they have. I will most certainly call them when I'm ready for a new saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you check horsetackreview? Corrientes are mentioned there by people who rate them from personal experience.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

I'll go check it out. Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

I didn't find anything on corriente barrel saddles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

The info I have been given on the Corriente brand has been very positive. Tey are not 1500+ dollar saddles but reported to be well made mid priced saddles.


----------

